# just



## Linni

How do you say "just" in German? I know there are probably hundreds of translations, anyway, could you write some sentences (which contain "just") in English and their German translations and compare them? 

How would you say: "*Why did he write just to you*?" in German?


----------



## FloVi

In this case it means "gerade" or "ausgerechnet":

Warum hat er gerade Dir geschrieben?
Warum hat er ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?


----------



## Linni

FloVi said:
			
		

> In this case it means "gerade" or "ausgerechnet":
> 
> Warum hat er gerade Dir geschrieben?
> Warum hat er ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?


 
Aha, so gerade can be used both with time and in this meaning? I didn't know it... Thank you!


----------



## nurdug51

Linni said:
			
		

> Aha, so gerade can be used both with time and in this meaning? I didn't know it... Thank you!



That's just what I said.
Das ist genau das, was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> In this case it means "gerade" or "ausgerechnet":
> 
> Warum hat er gerade Dir geschrieben?
> Warum hat er ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?


 
May I suggest the German word "just"? 

Warum hat er ausgerechnet/gerade/just dir geschrieben?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> May I suggest the German word "just"?
> 
> Warum hat er ausgerechnet/gerade/just dir geschrieben?


Daran habe ich auch gedacht, doch es ist eh' schon veraltet und wird heute wohl nur noch in Verbindung mit der Zeit verwendet, oder?

"Er fand es just in diesem Augenblick..."


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Daran habe ich auch gedacht, doch es ist eh' schon veraltet und wird heute wohl nur noch in Verbindung mit der Zeit verwendet, oder?
> 
> "Er fand es just in diesem Augenblick..."


 
Genau darüber war ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Als ich es abschickte, habe ich noch eine Weile überlegt, ob mein Satz so richtig war. Kajjo verwendet dieses Wort, glaube ich, öfter als ich, deswegen möchte ich gerne um seine oder andere kompetente Meinungen bitten.


----------



## Kajjo

Entschuldigt die späte Antwort, aber ich war am Wochenende nicht im Internet!

Du beobachtest sehr fein, Whodunit! Ich verwende "just" in der Tat ganz gerne mal und zwar einfach in der Bedeutung von "genau, gerade" sowohl für Gleichzeitigkeit als auch örtlich/inhaltlich:

"Er fand es just in diesem Augenblick."
"Mir ist just eingefallen, daß..."
"Dabei hatten sie just dort eine Panne."
"Auffallend ist, daß diese Fehler just demjenigen passieren, der..."

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Linni said:


> "*Why did he write just to you*?"


 Die Vorschläge, die bisher gemacht wurden, passen leider nicht. Ich gehe von einer Missdeutung des englischen Satzes aus.

Der Satz bedeutet, „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“.


FloVi said:


> Warum hat er gerade Dir geschrieben?
> Warum hat er ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?


 Why did he write to you of all people?


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Der Satz bedeutet, „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“.


 You're right. „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“ or „Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben?“ convey the same idea as the English version.



elroy said:


> Why did he write to you of all people?


Here, I'd have no problem saying "Warum hat er *justament* Dir geschrieben?" in order to dramatize the question. _Justament_ draws more attention to itself because it is unusual and more or less outdated. 
"Warum hat er *gerade* Dir geschrieben?", of course, is the more modern and more common form in everyday speech.


----------



## Hutschi

"Nur" ist hier zweideutig:

 „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“
 „Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben?“
*Bedeutungen:*
1. Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben und niemandem anderen? = (ungefähr) Warum hat er ausgerechnet dich angeschrieben?
2. Warum nur hat er dir geschrieben?

Allerdings ist die zweite Bedeutung schwach ausgeprägt, weil eine sehr besondere Betonung erforderlich ist.

Ich denke daher, die erste Bedeutung ist gemeint.
Im englischen Text hätte ich eher die zweite gelesen, wenn ich die Übersetzung von Elroy beachte. Es ist wahrscheinlich ein "falscher Freund".

Aber klar ist mir die Bedeutung jetzt gar nicht mehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Die Vorschläge, die bisher gemacht wurden, passen leider nicht.






FloVi said:


> Warum hat er gerade/ ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?


hat praktisch die selbe Bedeutung wie


elroy said:


> Der Satz bedeutet, „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“.


"gerade/ausgerechnet Dir" beinhalten (implizit) die Idee, dass es sonst niemandem geschrieben hat.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> "gerade/ausgerechnet Dir" beinhalten (implizit) die Idee, dass es sonst niemandem geschrieben hat.


Das mag bei "schreiben" so sein, weil man im allgemeinen als Privatperson keine Serienbriefe schickt.  Beispiel Geburtstagsparty:

_Warum hat er ausgerechnet dich eingeladen?_
vs.
_Warum hat er nur dich eingeladen?_

Das macht semantisch einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Der Satz bedeutet, „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“.


"just" means "gerade", "nur", "ausgerechnet" etc.
dict.cc | just | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch

Do you believe that the context is clear enough that only "nur" should be the correct translation ?


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Do you believe that the context is clear enough that only "nur" should be the correct translation ?


Dies trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!
Der Kontext in der OP fehlt und damit reimt sich das Unterbewusstsein des Lesers einen generischen Kontext zusammen, um dem Satz Sinn zu geben. Da das englische 'just' aber unzählige Bedeutungen haben kann, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jeder Leser den gleichen generischen Kontext erzeugt recht gering!

Meine primären generischen Interpretationen für diese Variationen:
"*Why did he write just to you*?" = Why did he write only to you. --> nur
"*Why did he just write to you*?" = Why did he just now write to you. --> Warum hat er dir gerade eben geschrieben? Also primär zeitliche Bedeutung; die Bedeutung von only/nur ist möglich, wenn der Kontext dies erlaubt (e.g. why just write, why not call?); Bedeutung von 'ausgerechnet' ist theoretisch ebenfalls möglich
"*Why did he write to you of all people*?" --> Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet dir geschrieben.


----------



## Hutschi

(edit first sentence because of cross posting.): Because some meanings are excluded by elroy, only the meaning "What was the very reason he wrote to you and nobody else?" remains.

I am not sure yet whether I understood elroy's German sentence in the right way.

Do you ask for why the letter was "to you" and nobody else?
Than you can use
"nur", "ausgerechnet", "gerade" etc.
Note: "Nur" can have other meanings, like asking for reason etc.

But you have to add "allein":

Warum hat er nur dir allein geschrieben? (Er hätte es uns auch mitteilen sollen.)

There may be context where "ausgerechnet" is not replacable by "nur".
Warum hat Dornröschens Mutter nur die dreizehnte Fee nicht eingeladen? (Sie hätte sie doch einladen können?
Warum hat Dornröschens Mutter ausgerechnet die dreizehnte Fee nicht eingeladen? (und keine andere von all den Feen?)

Ähnliches gilt bei den Briefen.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> FloVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warum hat er gerade Dir geschrieben?
> Warum hat er ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat praktisch die selbe Bedeutung wie
> 
> 
> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "gerade/ausgerechnet Dir" beinhalten (implizit) die Idee, dass es sonst niemandem geschrieben hat.
Click to expand...

 Ein klassisches Fehlargument. Abgesehen davon, ob "nur" in diesem Fall implizit beinhaltet ist, sind "gerade" und "ausgerechnet" keineswegs passende Übersetzungen, denn der Fokus - und somit die Bedeutung - ist da komplett anders. "Ich habe die Suppe gegessen" impliziert, dass ich die Suppe geschluckt habe, aber nur ersteres ist eine passende Übersetzung von "I ate the soup".

Siehe auch Demiurgs unanfechtbares Beispiel. 





Perseas said:


> Do you believe that the context is clear enough that only "nur" should be the correct translation ?


 "Nur" (or a synonym thereof) is without a doubt the correct translation.  It's not about the context, it's the sentence structure.  The placement of "just" in that sentence makes the meeting completely unambiguous.


manfy said:


> Der Kontext in der OP fehlt und damit reimt sich das Unterbewusstsein des Lesers einen generischen Kontext zusammen, um dem Satz Sinn zu geben. Da das englische 'just' aber unzählige Bedeutungen haben kann, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jeder Leser den gleichen generischen Kontext erzeugt recht gering!


 Wie gesagt, das ist in diesem Fall egal, die Bedeutung wird in jedem passenden Kontext dieselbe sein. Ausnahmsweise spielt der Kontext mal keine Rolle!


manfy said:


> Meine primären generischen Interpretationen für diese Variationen:
> "*Why did he write just to you*?" = Why did he write only to you. --> nur
> "*Why did he just write to you*?" = Why did he just now write to you. --> Warum hat er dir gerade eben geschrieben? Also primär zeitliche Bedeutung; die Bedeutung von only/nur ist möglich, wenn der Kontext dies erlaubt (e.g. why just write, why not call?); Bedeutung von 'ausgerechnet' ist theoretisch ebenfalls möglich
> "*Why did he write to you of all people*?" --> Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet dir geschrieben.


 Bis auf den blauen Teil stimme ich Dir hier in allem zu. Ich kann mir keinen Kontext vorstellen, in dem im zweiten Satz "ausgerechnet" die richtige Bedeutung wäre.


Hutschi said:


> Warum hat er nur dir allein geschrieben? (Er hätte es uns auch mitteilen sollen.)


 This is the meaning.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Abgesehen davon, ob "nur" in diesem Fall implizit beinhaltet ist, sind "gerade" und "ausgerechnet" keineswegs passende Übersetzungen, denn der Fokus - und somit die Bedeutung - ist da komplett anders. "Ich habe die Suppe gegessen" impliziert, dass ich die Suppe geschluckt habe, aber nur ersteres ist eine passende Übersetzung von "I ate the soup".


"gerade 1,2,3" hat, wie "just" sehr viele Bedeutungen.
Das "gerade" in _"Ich habe die Suppe (gerade) gegessen"_ hat absolut nichts zu tun mit _"gerade du/dir"_!

Deiner "Beweisführung" kann ich leider nicht folgen.



elroy said:


> Siehe auch Demiurgs unanfechtbares Beispiel. .....


...... welches   ich mitnichten anfechte.
Aber im OP geht es nun mal um


> Warum hat er *gerade Dir geschrieben*?
> Warum hat er *ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben*?


und auch Demiurg bestätigt, dass in diesem Beispielsatz _just_ mit _gerade/ ausgerechnet _übersetzt werden kann.
Deiner Behauptung _"Die Vorschläge, die bisher gemacht wurden, passen leider nicht."_ kann ich nicht zustimmen, tut mir leid.


----------



## Kajjo

_(1) Why did he write just to you?
(1A) Why did he write to you of all people? = Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?
(1B) Why did he write only to you? = Warum hat er nur Dir geschrieben?_

Das erste Problem liegt schon mal darin, dass die deutschen Muttersprachler hier wohl den Satz (1) entweder schlichtweg falsch verstehen (und wir Elroy trauen müssten) oder aber der Satz (1) mehrdeutig ist und je nach erweiterem Kontext sowohl (1A) als auch (1B) bedeuten kann. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ihn auch wie (1A) verstanden hätte. Dafür wären beide deutschen Übersetzungen "gerade/ausgerechnet" perfekt. In anderen Sätzen wie (2) dominiert eindeutig die Bedeutung "only":

_(2) Why did he invite just you?
(2B) Why did he invite only you?
_
Das zweite Problem liegt aber darin, dass "Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?" im Deutschen durchaus beide Konnotationen in sich vereint. Es umfasst meiner Meinung nach durchaus "(gerade) dir und nicht mir / nicht anderen" und damit auch "ausgerechnet dir".  Der Satz ist mir "gerade/ausgerechnet" dermaßen idiomatisch und natürlich, dass im Deutschen der Unterschied zwischen (1A) und (1B) verschwimmt, wenn man "gerade/ausgerechnet" verwendet. 

Ich finde daher, wenn man einen natürlich klingenden deutschen Satz als Übersetzung bieten will, dass "Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?" eine sehr gute, treffende Übersetzung ist -- selbst dann, wenn die Nuance zu "only" im Deutschen mehr verschwimmt als im Englischen. Auch "warum nur dir?" beinhaltet doch ein "ausgerechnet dir und nicht auch mir" und damit eben jenes "ausgerechnet dir", das die deutschen Muttersprachler hier mehrheitlich präferieren. Ich glaube, da kollidieren wirklich "gefühlte Wahrnehmungen".


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "gerade 1,2,3" hat, wie "just" sehr viele Bedeutungen.


 Ja, natürlich, aber das spielt hier doch keine Rolle.  In der vorgeschlagenen Übersetzungen hat es _eine_ klare Bedeutung, oder?


JClaudeK said:


> Das "gerade" in _"Ich habe die Suppe (gerade) gegessen"_ hat absolut nichts zu tun mit _"gerade du/dir"_!


 Selbstverständlich! Mein Satz hat das Wort "gerade" auch gar nicht enthalten. Ich glaube, Du hast mein Beispiel missverstanden.

Du schriebst, dass bei "gerade" (in diesem Fall) das Element "nur" _implizit_ vorhanden ist. Im Satz "Ich habe die Suppe gegessen" (ohne "gerade"!), ist ja das Element "schlucken" implizit vorhanden (weil man, um eine Suppe zu essen, sie schlucken muss (außer man nimmt sie intravenös zu oder so was)), aber man übersetzt "die Suppe essen" _nicht_ mit "to swallow the soup"!

Um es sehr vereinfacht ausdrücken:

"Gerade dir" bedeutet "du, im Gegensatz zu *X*."

Beispiel: _Warum hast du es gerade mir geschickt? Warum nicht Hans?_

"Nur dir" bedeutet "du, im Gegensatz zu *du and X*."

Beispiel: _Warum hast du es nur mir geschcikt? Warum nicht _*auch*_ Hans? _


JClaudeK said:


> auch Demiurg bestätigt, dass in diesem Beispielsatz just mit gerade/ ausgerechnet übersetzt werden kann.


 Hat er das tatsächlich? Er sagt nur (wenn ich ihn verstanden habe), dass sich das zufälligerweise in diesem Fall überschneiden mag (wie "essen" // "schlucken").

Aber auch wenn, die beiden Sätze drücken jeweils etwas sehr anderes aus!

"Warum hat er gerade dich angeschrieben?" - Ich finde es überraschend/befremdlich/unerwartet / es erweckt meine Neugier, dass er *dich* (und nicht Hans) angeschrieben hat.

"Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?" - Ich weiß nicht, warum das Anschreiben auf *dich* beschränkt war (und nicht mehrere Personen - dich und andere - betraf)


Kajjo said:


> Das erste Problem liegt schon mal darin, dass die deutschen Muttersprachler hier wohl den Satz (1) entweder schlichtweg falsch verstehen (und wir Elroy trauen müssten) oder aber der Satz (1) mehrdeutig ist


 Wie gesagt, der Satz ist nicht zweideutig. Nur (1A) trifft zu.

FloVi ist leider schon lange nicht mehr aktiv und kann uns daher bis auf weiteres nicht sagen, wie er hier "just" verstanden hat, aber ich bin mir zu 99 % sicher, dass er den Satz einfach missverstanden hat. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er (genauso wie Kajjo oder JClaudeK) nicht "gerade" oder "ausgerechnet" sondern eben "nur" oder "ausschließlich" (oder sonst ein Synonym) vorgeschlagen hätte, wenn er den englischen Satz verstanden hätte.


Kajjo said:


> Auch "warum nur dir?" beinhaltet doch ein "ausgerechnet dir und nicht *auch* mir"


 Das "auch" ist entscheidend! (Siehe oben.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> dass die deutschen Muttersprachler hier wohl den Satz (1) entweder schlichtweg falsch verstehen [...] oder aber der Satz (1) mehrdeutig ist und je nach erweiterem Kontext sowohl (1A) als auch (1B) bedeuten kann.


Die Meinung anderer englisch-NS würde mich schon interessieren!


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sind oft unterschiedlicher Ansicht, aber hier stimme ich Kajjo in #19 zu.



elroy said:


> Beispiel: _Warum hast du es gerade mir geschickt? Warum nicht Hans?_



Das hat zwei Bedeutungen:


_Warum hast du es ausgerechnet mir geschickt?_
_Warum hast du es soeben mir geschickt?_
Das Problem bei all diesen Übersetzungen:

Sie sind mehrdeutig und nicht kontextfrei. In mündlicher Sprache unterscheiden sich die Wendungen oft durch Intonation und Betonung - und meist ist der Kontext klar.

Du musst also entweder vollständiger übersetzen oder den Kontext mit beachten.



elroy said:


> ...
> 
> Hutschi:↑
> 
> 
> 
> Warum hat er nur dir allein geschrieben? (Er hätte es uns auch mitteilen sollen.)
> 
> 
> 
> This is the meaning.
Click to expand...


Du musst beide Sätze schreiben, um es eindeutig zu machen. Ohne _(Er hätte es uns auch mitteilen sollen.) _bleibt es mehrdeutig.

(Warum hat er nur) (dir allein) geschrieben? = Er hätte es allen mitteilen können. Was hat er sich nur dabei gedacht, nur dir allein zu schreiben?
Warum hat er (nur dir allein) geschrieben? = Er hätte es allen mitteilen sollen.

Man müsste wohl übersetzen:
_Warum hat er dir und keinem anderen geschrieben?_
Das verändert den Stil, erhält aber den Inhalt.
---
Prinzipiell stimme ich mit Kajjo hier überein, dass man eine "normale" Floskel verwenden sollte, die ähnliche Länge hat und idiomatisch ist, inhaltlich sollte sie emotional ebenbürtig sein.


----------



## elroy

JCK, wo stehst Du?

1.) Im englischen Satz bedeutet „just“ nicht unbedingt ausschließlich „nur“. Vielleicht bedeutet es doch „gerade/ausgerechnet“ oder beides.

2.) Es bedeutet zwar ausschließlich „nur“, aber das kann hier mit „gerade/ausgerechnet“ übersetzt werden.

Vertrittst Du Standpunkt 1 oder 2? Ich ging bisher davon aus, dass Du den (problematischen) Standpunkt 2 vertrittst, aber wenn Du Zweifel bezüglich der Bedeutung im Originalsatz hegst, dann müssten wir das natürlich erst mal klären, bevor wir weiterreden.  In dem Sinne hoffe ich ebenfalls auf die Meldungen anderer Englisch-Muttersprachler. @Minnesota Guy @Dan2 @PaulQ @exgerman @Edinburgher @ayuda?

@Hutschi, es geht doch um den englischen Satz. Der ist ohne Kontext eindeutig. Wenn Dir „nur“ zu uneindeutig und kontextabhängig ist, nimm doch von mir aus „ausschließlich“.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _(1) Why did he write just to you?
> (1A) Why did he write to you of all people? = Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?
> (1B) Why did he write only to you? = Warum hat er nur Dir geschrieben?_
> 
> Das erste Problem liegt schon mal darin, dass die deutschen Muttersprachler hier wohl den Satz (1) entweder schlichtweg falsch verstehen (und wir Elroy trauen müssten) oder aber der Satz (1) mehrdeutig ist und je nach erweiterem Kontext sowohl (1A) als auch (1B) bedeuten kann. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ihn auch wie (1A) verstanden hätte.


Das sehe ich ähnlich  Mein Englisch ist anscheinend nicht gut genug, um die Bedeutung von (1) korrekt zu erfassen.  Aber es existiert für mich semantisch durchaus ein Unterschied zwischen den Übersetzungen (1A) und (1B), auch wenn er pragmatisch gesehen nicht so groß ist wie bei anderen Verben.


----------



## elroy

Mir ist nicht klar, wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf 1B kommen. Vermutlich ein verbreiteter Mangel im Englischunterricht? 

You’re just the right person to help me with this. - Du bist gerade die richtige Person, die mir mit dieser Sache helfen kann. 

Da passt “gerade”. Aber nicht “ausgerechnet”. Mir fällt kein Beispiel mit der Bedeutung “ausgerechnet” ein.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Da passt “gerade”. Aber nicht “ausgerechnet”.


Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass die beiden Wörter im Deutschen sehr oft in ähnlicher Bedeutung verwendet werden und halt gerade als Übersetzung von "just" wohl nicht.


----------



## PaulQ

*Just *is a strange word. Unsurprisingly, it has similar origins to the German "just", with some idea or nuance of "specifically" I agree with all elroy has said, especially this:


elroy said:


> „Warum hat er *nur* dich angeschrieben?“


This beer is *just *wonderful - *simply* (or 'nothing else except') -> mainly emphatic but with the nuance 'uncomplicated by any objections' (Very similar to "*purely*".)
You’re *just *the right person to help me with this. - precisely/exactly -> the others do not meet the standard (and thus exclude themselves without action from me.)
The club is *just *for pilots - exclusively -> others are actively prohibited.
"*Why did he write just to you*?" - only -> to you alone (*and failed to /did not write to the others)* -> here, the idea of exclusivity (actively not writing to others) does not exist to the same degree - it might be that he had forgotten the others, or thought it would only interest "you".


----------



## elroy

A very old post I wrote about “just.” (#3)


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Mir ist nicht klar, wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf 1B kommen. Vermutlich ein verbreiteter Mangel im Englischunterricht?


Ähnliches gibt es doch im Deutschen. Wieviele Nicht-Muttersprachler verstehen wirklich die genaue Bedeutung folgender Sätze?

_Nur, warum hat er dir geschrieben?_
_Warum nur hat er dir geschrieben?
Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben?
Warum hat er dir nur geschrieben?_


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> JCK, wo stehst Du?
> 1.) Im englischen Satz bedeutet „just“ nicht unbedingt ausschließlich „nur“. Vielleicht bedeutet es doch „gerade/ausgerechnet“ *oder beides.*


Das ist mein Standpunkt.


PaulQ said:


> "Why did he write just to you?" - only -> to you alone (and failed to /did not write to the others) -> *here, the idea of exclusivity (actively not writing to others) does not exist to the same degree *- it might be that he had forgotten the others, or thought it would only interest "you".


PaulQ's Antwort scheint mir diese Interpretations*möglichkeit* zu bestätigen.


----------



## Hutschi

PaulQ said:


> * ...*
> ...
> You’re *just *the right person to help me with this. - precisely/exactly -> the others do not meet the standard (and thus exclude themselves without action from me.)
> The club is *just *for pilots - exclusively -> others are actively prohibited.
> "*Why did he write just to you*?" - only -> to you alone (*and failed to /did not write to the others)* -> here, the idea of exclusivity (actively not writing to others) does not exist to the same degree - it might be that he had forgotten the others, or thought it would only interest "you".




You’re *just *the right person to help me with this. - precisely/exactly -> the others do not meet the standard (and thus exclude themselves without action from me.)

This is different in German.

Du bist genau der Richtige für diese Arbeit./more literally: Du bist genau die richtige Person, die mir dabei helfen kann. -- This does not exclude other persons in German. There may be more such persons.

"Genau der Richtige sein" does not exclude that there are more of this kind. It jus means that it is not necessary to search for others.

As far as I understand you:

In English: If you say "just the right person" it is the only person able to do this work.

In German: It is one of one or more person able to do do it.
Du bist just der Richtige. (This means that the other one comes at the right moment and is available and able to do it. But there may or may not be more who can do it. He is the only person in the sense of availability+ability - not in the sense of ability alone.


Considering the discussions: I would translate the original sentense from #1 (if you want to keep the structure:

_Warum hat er allein dir geschrieben? _

Note that context is necessary.
_Warum hat er *allein dir* geschrieben? (only to you)
Warum hat *er allein* dir geschrieben? (one of many)




			The club is *just *for pilots - exclusively -> others are actively prohibited.
		
Click to expand...

_This is clear. It is for all persons who are pilots. _Dieser Klub ist nur für Piloten.
Eintritt nur für Piloten._

However, is it strict?
Do the pilots clean this room themselves, for example?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Der Satz bedeutet, „Warum hat er nur dich angeschrieben?“.





elroy said:


> Mir ist nicht klar, wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf 1B kommen. Vermutlich ein verbreiteter Mangel im Englischunterricht?


Bei 1B lautete die Übersetzung doch _Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben? _(#19). 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ''nur dir geschrieben'' und ''nur dich angeschrieben''?


----------



## Edinburgher

elroy said:


> Mir ist nicht klar, wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf 1B kommen.


Das ist vermutlich ein Tippfehler, und du meinst sicher 1A.  Sonst widersprichtst du ja folgendem:


elroy said:


> es geht doch um den englischen Satz. Der ist ohne Kontext eindeutig. Wenn Dir „nur“ zu uneindeutig und kontextabhängig ist, nimm doch von mir aus „ausschließlich“.


 "Why did he write *just* to you?"  = "Warum hat er *nur* (bzw. ausschliesslich) dir geschrieben?"  Hier gibt es keine Nuance.  Es ist klipp und klar.  Eine Nebenbedeutung von "gerade/ausgerechnet" könnte vielleicht, falls es der Kontext zuläßt, mit drinstecken, das ist aber nicht unbedingt anzunehmen.

Derjenige, der die Frage stellt, denkt, dass "er" (der Schreiber) eigentlich mehreren Leuten hätte schreiben sollen, und wundert sich, dass er nur einer Person geschrieben hat (nämlich "dir").  Eine zweite Frage, dass *wenn* er nur einer Person schreibt, es *dann gerade* "du" bist, und nicht stattdessen jemand anders ("ich" (der Fragende), zum Beispiel), kann man sich nur bedingt dazureimen.  Es kann durchaus sein, das "du" eigentlich der zu erwartende Anschreibpartner bist, und es nur darum geht, warum andere dabei ausgeschlossen wurden.  Vielleicht ist die Antwort so einfach und harmlos, dass der Schreiber lediglich vergessen hat, die anderen mit auf die "Cc:" Liste zu setzten, anstatt dass es sich um irgendwelche Geheimnistuerei und Intrige handelt.  Das ist dann eben Kontextsache.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ''nur dir geschrieben'' und ''nur dich angeschrieben''?


Der Unterschied ist rein stilistisch. (_jdn. anschreiben_ ist formeller als _jdm. schreiben_ - privat würde ich nur "jdm. schreiben" verwenden)


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Der Unterschied ist rein stilistisch. (_jdn. anschreiben_ ist formeller als _jdm. schreiben_)


Semantisch gibt's also keinen Unterschied - auch meines Wissens (und meine Frage war rhetorisch).  Elroy meinte daher sehr wahrscheinlich ''...wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf *1A* kommen'', wie Edinburgher vermutet.


----------



## JClaudeK

_''...wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf *1A* kommen''_
Das hat Kajjo schon erklärt:


Kajjo said:


> Das zweite Problem liegt aber darin, dass "Warum hat er gerade/ausgerechnet Dir geschrieben?" im Deutschen durchaus* beide Konnotationen in sich vereint. *Es umfasst meiner Meinung nach durchaus "(gerade) dir und nicht mir / nicht anderen" und damit auch "ausgerechnet dir". Der Satz ist mit "gerade/ausgerechnet" dermaßen idiomatisch und natürlich, dass *im Deutschen der Unterschied zwischen (1A) und (1B) verschwimmt, wenn man "gerade/ausgerechnet" verwendet.*


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Elroy meinte daher sehr wahrscheinlich ''...wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf *1A* kommen'', wie Edinburgher vermutet.


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Das hat Kajjo schon erklärt


Ja schon, ich wollte mich aber nur vergewissern, dass elroys scheinbar widersprüchliche Beiträge nicht doch etwas Anderes bedeuteten..


----------



## elroy

Ja, ich meinte natürlich 1A. Sorry for the confusion.


JClaudeK said:


> PaulQ's Antwort scheint mir diese Interpretations*möglichkeit* zu bestätigen.


 Nein!! Paul was just talking about the possible differences between two different uses of “just” to mean “only” in terms of *why* something applies only to one or more people (please re-read his post closely and objectively).  That was just  an extra detail that has nothing to do with the basic meaning of “just” in the original - which I hope you are now able to concede is *only* “only.”  As Edinburgher said,


Edinburgher said:


> Hier gibt es keine Nuance. Es ist klipp und klar.


 Non-native speakers simply have to accept that there is nothing deeper about “just” in the original sentence than a simple “only.”  It seems to be quite common for native German speakers to misinterpret this; for your own benefit, please learn from this thread rather than keep trying to argue that it’s less straightforward than it is.


----------



## JClaudeK

Da fehlt noch was:  Edinburgher fügt  nämlich hinzu:


Edinburgher said:


> Eine Nebenbedeutung von "gerade/ausgerechnet" könnte vielleicht, falls es der Kontext zuläßt, mit drinstecken, das ist aber nicht unbedingt anzunehmen.


Doch nicht so klipp und klar wie Dein _"Non-native speakers simply have to accept that there is nothing deeper about “just” in the original sentence than a simple “only.”_ uns weismachen will*? *
_Just_ kidding.


----------



## elroy

_EDIT: I posted before I saw your addition of “just kidding.”  If we are in agreement after all, you can ignore this post. _

I don’t really feel like you’re taking what I’m saying seriously, but here’s one more attempt on the off chance I’ll get through to you, and if not, perhaps at least others will benefit:

There are all kinds of situations that are compatible with “I wrote just to you,” but the statement *itself* tells us *nothing* other than that you were the only person I wrote to.  None of the other stuff is *expressed* by the word “just,” which, in this sentence, expresses no more and no less than “only” - which is basically a perfect synonym here (the only difference is style/register, I would say).  Context might give us more details and information, *as with any other sentence*!  But there is usually a clear distinction between contextual information and the actual message expressed by a sentence itself.

I feel like PaulQ’s and Edinburgher’s attempts to be thorough - which I am confident are only even happening because this straightforward sentence is being analyzed and deconstructed to death - have been counterproductive, because you’re picking apart their posts and reading into them support for your view where it’s not actually there.  I am confident that if they had simply been presented with the sentence and nothing else, they would have just told you it means “nur”/“ausschließlich.”  _In this thread_, because my original straightforward post wasn’t accepted and this whole discussion has developed, they have tried to be thorough in their responses, probably more thorough than they normally would be.  But rest assured that they agree with me about the meaning of “just” in the original context.  This is abundantly clear if you read their posts objectively and without looking for evidence for your view (PaulQ in #27: I agree with all elroy has said, especially this: „Warum hat er *nur* dich angeschrieben?“.; Edinburgher in #33: "Why did he write *just* to you?" = "Warum hat er *nur* (bzw. ausschliesslich) dir geschrieben?")).

Edinburgher was actually trying to demonstrate that it _does_ mean “nur”/“ausschließlich”/“only” here.  He was the one that said “Hier gibt es keine Nuance. Es ist klipp und klar”!

(PaulQ and Edinburgher, please let me know if I've misrepresented you in any way.)

This is a simple, basic, straightforward sentence in English.  The common misreading by native German speakers - which I would have never expected! - is interesting to note (and it teaches me to not make any assumptions and makes me wonder how many of my "innocent" _just_'s have been misread by native German speakers in the past, even those with advanced English skills!), but in terms of semantics, it's clearly off the mark.  If you'd like, feel free to take this sentence to the English forum and ask people there what it means; I have no doubt you'll find unanimous agreement that it's a synonym of "only."  At the end of the day, if you still choose to reject this simple fact, you will only be doing yourself a disservice, as you will continue to misread and misuse this fundamental everyday word.  I already know how to use and understand it.


----------



## JClaudeK

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Hutschi

Auch von mir vielen Dank. "Just" ist ein falscher Freund in diesem Fall. Falscher als ich vermutet habe.
"Gerade mir" includes passion/feeling. It mostly has the connotation "mir allein" ... if there is no other context. But it means more than "mir allein mir".

"Just" is neutral.

After all, I would translate now: "Warum hast du mir allein geschrieben?"/"Warum hast du allein mir geschrieben?" (The second sentence is more poetic.)


----------



## Edinburgher

elroy said:


> Edinburgher, please let me know if I've misrepresented you in any way.


Not in the least.

I almost regret having added the Nebenbedeutung stuff, and hope that I was clear enough that the additional meaning, to complement (and not to displace) the intrinsic meaning of "only to you", can, if at all, only come from the wider context.

The basic six-word question "Why did he write to you?" has seven positions in which the word "just" could be inserted (I'll number these positions 0 to 6, so that position N means after word N, or before word N+1), and they don't all mean the same thing.
0) Just why did he... -- Warum eigentlich; warum überhaupt
1) Why just did... -- 
2) Why did just he write --  Warum hat nur er dir geschrieben?  Warum haben nicht auch andere Leute dir geschrieben?
3) Why did he just write -- Warum hat er dir gerade geschrieben?  ("gerade" im Sinne von "soeben", also "just" = "just now")
4) This is the case we've been discussing
5) ...write to just you? -- Not idiomatic , but equivalent to 4.
6) ...to you just? --


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you very much. I will write where I would have understood it the same way:


0) Just why did he... -- Warum eigentlich; warum überhaupt --- I had used: Aber warum/warum aber... here, with the same basic meaning.
1) Why just did... --  I wouldn't understand it. So the same.
2) Why did just he write --  Warum hat nur er dir geschrieben?  Warum haben nicht auch andere Leute dir geschrieben? I would have understood "Warum hat gerade er geschrieben? with connotation ... and not the others. Basically it has the same meaning but another emotional feeling.
3) Why did he just write -- Warum hat er dir gerade geschrieben?  ("gerade" im Sinne von "soeben", also "just" = "just now") (The same.)
4) This is the case we've been discussing
5) ...write to just you? -- Not idiomatic , but equivalent to 4. (Here I'd understand it properly "to you alone." But with connotation: ausgerechnet zu dir allein?
6) ...to you just? -- [/QUOTE]

 I would not have understood 5) properly. But it is not idiomatic and does not occure anyways.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Mir ist nicht klar, wie Deutsch-Muttersprachler überhaupt auf 1B kommen. Vermutlich ein verbreiteter Mangel im Englischunterricht?





elroy said:


> Ja, ich meinte natürlich 1A. Sorry for the confusion.


Da bin ich aber beruhigt. Ich hatte schon angefangen an meinen Englischkenntnissen zu zweifeln. Ich wäre nämlich nie im Leben auf die Idee gekommen, den Satz anders als 1B zu interpretieren.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Wie gesagt, der Satz ist nicht zweideutig. Nur (1A) trifft zu.


 Damn it, I messed up here, too.  This one was supposed to be 1B.  What an unfortunate mix-up! 


Hutschi said:


> "Just" ist ein falscher Freund in diesem Fall.


 Wie wird "just" im Deutschen verwendet? Ich glaube nicht, es irgendwann tatsächlich gehört oder gelesen zu haben.


Demiurg said:


> _Nur, warum hat er dir geschrieben?
> Warum nur hat er dir geschrieben?
> Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben?
> Warum hat er dir nur geschrieben?_


 I'll take a stab at these:

_1. Nur, warum hat er dir geschrieben?_
(Everything else makes sense, but / I get everything else, but) Just one thing, why did he write to you?
_
2. Warum nur hat er dir geschrieben?_
(Why on earth did he write to you?  This is similar to #4, but without any emphasis on "write."  In this one, the speaker's consternation could be due to the fact that he contacted you, regardless of the method, whereas in #4 it's about him _writing_ to you [as opposed to speaking to you in person, for example]).
_
3. Warum hat er nur dir geschrieben?_
(Why did he write only to you?  Why were you the only person he wrote to?)
_
4. Warum hat er dir nur geschrieben?_
(Why on earth did he *write* to you?  Writing to you is the one thing he shouldn't have done!)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wie wird "just" im Deutschen verwendet? Ich glaube nicht, es irgendwann tatsächlich gehört oder gelesen zu haben.


Meist in _just als_:_ Gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt._
Beispiel: _Der Glockenschlag verlangsamte sich, just als er die Tür zur Sakristei aufstieß. _(Peter Oelker: Der Tote im Eiskeller)

Allgemeiner: _Genau_ oder _gerade_.
Beispiel: _...just dies meinte Wittgenstein mit seinem Satz:..._ (Die Zeit).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> _4. Warum hat er dir nur geschrieben?_
> (Why on earth did he *write* to you? Writing to you is the one thing he shouldn't have done!)


4. dürfte in den meisten Kontexten das gleiche bedeuten wie 2. Man kann natürlich eine besondere Betonung auf „geschrieben“ legen, dann ergibt sich der Sinn, den du annimmst.

Wobei ich mich aber frage, ob die anderen das genauso sehen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> 4. dürfte in den meisten Kontexten das gleiche bedeuten wie 2.


 Hab ich vermutet, danke!


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie elroy  sehe ich einen Unterschied zwischen 2 und 4, aber die Betonung ist wichtig.

_2. *'Warum* *nur* hat er dir geschrieben? (Das kann ich mir wirklich nicht erklären! Was hatte er Dir mitzuteilen?) _


elroy said:


> In this one, the speaker's consternation could be due to the fact that he contacted you, regardless of the method,



_
4. Warum hat er dir nur *'geschrieben*? _(Warum hat er denn nicht telefoniert?)
- Allerdings finde ich "nur" hier nicht sehr idiomatisch. Spontan würde ich eher "_4. Warum hat er dir denn* geschrieben*?" sagen. _


Schlabberlatz said:


> Man kann natürlich eine besondere Betonung auf „geschrieben“ legen, dann ergibt sich der Sinn, den du annimmst.





elroy said:


> #4 it's about him _writing_ to you [as opposed to speaking to you in person, for example]).


----------



## bearded

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass bei Verwendung von _denn _in Nr. 4 (wie von JCK vorgeschlagen) Nr.2 und Nr.4 semantisch fast nicht mehr zu unterscheiden sind:
2. Warum nur hat er dir geschrieben?
4. Warum hat er dir denn geschrieben?  
( _das kann ich mir wirklich nicht erklären... _: gilt für beide Sätze, falls man bei 4 ''geschrieben'' nicht besonders betont ).
Mit _..nur geschrieben _verschwindet die Zweideutigkeit größtenteils (warum nur geschrieben und nicht auch persönlich mitgeteilt?).


----------



## Hutschi

Semantisch nicht, aber emotional.
2. Warum nur hat er dir geschrieben? - drückt Mitgefühl/Empathie oder Besorgnis aus.
4. Warum hat er dir denn geschrieben? - drückt Neugier aus.

2. ist oft keine "echte" Frage, eher eine rhetorische, sie erfordert also keine Antwort.
4. ist eine echte Frage.

_Warum hat er dir nur geschrieben?_
Das ist zweideutig, wenn es ohne Kontext dasteht. Mündlich wird es durch Betonung und Kontext klar. Meist ist es keine "echte", sondern eine rhetorische Frage.

1. Was hat er sich dabei gedacht, dir zu schreiben? Er hätte es bleiben lassen sollen.
2. Warum hat er nicht etwas Besseres gemacht, als nur zu schreiben?


----------



## Edinburgher

elroy said:


> Wie wird "just" im Deutschen verwendet? Ich glaube nicht, es irgendwann tatsächlich gehört oder gelesen zu haben.


Meine Großmutter (in einem Städtchen in der Nähe von Bielefeld, Westfalen) pflegte "just" im Sinne von "kurz" oder "schnell" zu benutzen.
Zum Beispiel: "Geh doch mal just zum Laden an der Ecke, etwas Zucker zu holen, sonst haben wir nicht genug für den Kuchen."
Oder: "Komm mal just her, dein Kragen ist ja ganz schief."


----------



## Hutschi

Just: In meiner Gegend (Dresden) wird es aktiv nicht verwendet. Aber ich habe es schon oft gelesen, vor allem in Märchen und älteren Texten.


----------



## berndf

Edinburgher said:


> Meine Großmutter (in einem Städtchen in der Nähe von Bielefeld, Westfalen) pflegte "just" im Sinne von "kurz" oder "schnell" zu benutzen.
> Zum Beispiel: "Geh doch mal just zum Laden an der Ecke, etwas Zucker zu holen, sonst haben wir nicht genug für den Kuchen."
> Oder: "Komm mal just her, dein Kragen ist ja ganz schief."


In diesem Fall bedeutet es


berndf said:


> Allgemeiner: _Genau_ oder _*gerade*_.
> Beispiel: _...just dies meinte Wittgenstein mit seinem Satz:..._ (Die Zeit).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> In diesem Fall bedeutet es..._genau _oder *gerade*


Soll  Edinburghers Großmutter denn gemeint haben: 'geh doch mal gerade zum Laden'' / ''komm mal gerade her'' ?


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, genau.
Oder auch, gleichbedeutend, umgangssprachlich:_ geh doch mal eben zum Laden / komm (doch) mal eben her

 "Geh doch mal gerade/eben zum Laden an der Ecke, etwas Zucker zu holen, sonst haben wir nicht genug für den Kuchen."
 "Komm mal eben her, dein Kragen ist ja ganz schief." ("Gerade" passt hier stilistisch nicht so gut, inhaltlich bedeutet es "eben".)_


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ja, genau.
> Oder auch, gleichbedeutend, umgangssprachlich:_ geh doch mal eben zum Laden / komm (doch) mal eben her
> "Geh doch mal gerade/eben zum Laden an der Ecke, etwas Zucker zu holen, sonst haben wir nicht genug für den Kuchen."
> "Komm mal eben her, dein Kragen ist ja ganz schief." ("Gerade" passt hier stilistisch nicht so gut, inhaltlich bedeutet es "eben"._


Der Sinn ist aber anders als im Beispielsatz ''_just dies meinte Wittgenstein'' , _scheint's mir. Die Großmutter meinte wohl nicht ''genau''. Das Beispiel ist leicht irreführend.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Der Sinn ist aber anders als im Beispielsatz ''_just dies meinte Wittgenstein'' , _scheint's mir. Die Großmutter meinte wohl nicht ''genau''.


_Gerade_ kann auch _schnell, kurz_ heißen, ebenso wie das französische _juste_, auf das das deutsche _just_ zurückgeht.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Der Sinn ist anders als in  ''_just dies meinte Wittgenstein''="gerade dies meinte Wittgenstein".
Bei Wittgenstein bedeutet es: _just dies=genau dies=gerade dies.
Beim Laden an der Ecke

_Edit: Ergänzt, cross-posting mit Bernd_
"Geh mal just zum Laden an der Ecke!" ist es eine Variante von "jetzt", bedeutet aber nicht genau "jetzt", sondern eher "gleich, eben, gerade." Ergänzung: oder  hier gleichbedeutend "schnell/kurz" (wie Bernd schrieb.)

("Schnell" bedeutet hier nicht Geschwindigkeit/rennen, sondern "jetzt/bald/gleich" etc.)

Konnotation: Es dauert nicht lange.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Genau. Der Sinn ist anders als in ''_just dies meinte Wittgenstein''="gerade dies meinte Wittgenstein".
> Bei Wittgenstein bedeutet es: _just dies=genau dies=*gerade dies*.



beardeds Einwand (#59) ist durchaus berechtigt, "just" kann man in Wittgensteins Satz nicht durch "mal schnell" ersetzen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> beardeds Einwand (#59) ist durchaus berechtigt, "just" kann man in Wittgensteins Satz nicht durch "mal schnell" ersetzen.


Das stimmt. Aus meinem Beispiel geht das Bedeutungsspektrum von _just=gerade_ nicht hervor. Hier ist eine Belegstelle, die den fließenden Übergang von _just=gerade=in dem Moment _(siehe mein erstes Beispiel) und _just=gerade=schnell, kurz _illustriert:
_ich habe fünf joch ochsen gekauft, und ich gehe just hin, sie zu besehen; ich bitte dich, entschuldige mich. _(Anonymus,  Die Geschichte der Tage des Menschen-Sohns auf erden, aus den vier Evangelisten zusammen gezogen, 1759).


----------

